

Ask HN: Anyone in New York City? - joshwprinceton

Howdy all,
Just moved back home to NYC and have been going to some of the tech and entrepreneur meet-ups, but would be eager to meet more people in the area! Anyone else in NYC?
Josh
======
apgwoz
I'm in New York! Search google for hacker news meetup nyc. We usually meet
once a month!

Edit: not easy to find like that. <http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

~~~
jlintz
Thought about moving this to something like meetup.com ?

~~~
apgwoz
It's not mine. I'm not sure if they have or not... All invites are sent out
through Anyvite.com though.

------
ashishk
Just moved to Boston, but check out the NY Tech Meetup:

<http://www.meetup.com/ny-tech/>

------
rit
I'll be getting final details out this week, but there is going to be a mini-
NoSQL event in NY October 5, in Chelsea.

------
bhousel
I'm in North Jersey, but in the city a few days a week with clients. I'd
definitely be interested in meeting up for drinks with people.

------
jvictor118
Hey Josh, I'm in NYC working on a startup and would be interested in talking
to you. Feel free to hit me up at jason at awwthor.com

------
Rabidmonkey1
Central NJ, but the trains make it very easy to get to NYC. PM me... wait, do
we have PM on HN?

------
indexzero
I'm in NYC. Right by Shake Shack. There's a monthly HN meetup that's always
good

------
manielse
In Hartford, can easily head to both New York City or Boston.

------
ryanfitz
I live in the city. HN nyc drinks night anyone?

------
petite
I'm in Hoboken, NJ...not too far from NYC.

~~~
boffobox
Yeah Hoboken...

------
warfangle
Out in post-industrial Bushwick.

------
omarchowdhury
Office in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.

------
jganetsk
I live in Brooklyn.

------
haliax
I'm in Queens.

------
clistctrl
In Boston here, been looking for a meetup for a while! we should organize one

~~~
rcmorin
In Cambridge/Central Square. Perhaps we can coordinate something on meetup for
Boston. rcmorin [at] gmail

~~~
clistctrl
sent an email

